# propshaft stripes resto



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Anybody know the details on the factory stripes on the diff end of propshaft' Are the colours red / black ' why are they there ' ratios ?? 
My prop has been refurb over the years painted' new c clips etc.. so no stripe markings there now. Would like to reinstate them. IMO this kind of detail on a numbers / rare car is what makes so right compared with others. Or is there no stripes on the propshaft from factory?? Info?? :cheers


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

???? ANYONE?? :confused I believe Scott Tiemann and alike who carry out detailed factory like restos have done this striping but I cant seem to find any images of this detail.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Never seen any myself.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I 've never seen them either. I've been working on cars for over 30 years, too.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm' I will contact a Pontiac restorer in Illinois and see what they come up with. I dont remember seeing them either many years ago' but I have heard about them with concours restos; Maybe diiferent year GTO :confused.
If I get any info on it' I will post:cheers


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

*Prop shaft stripes*

Someone posted the following info from a 66 service manual on another post. One yellow and one purple stripe indicate shaft used for automatic's. One red and one white = 4 speed manual. And One red / one yellow = heavy duty 3 speed. I have a super turbine 300 (automatic) in my 65 Tempest custom sport coupe that I'm in the middle of restoring and I found and will attempt to post pictures of the prop shaft. On sanding down the previous owners red paint I found at first what I thought where two stripes /one yellow and one purple but when I looked at the pics it looks like possibly three stripes.Purple yellow purple.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

The strips are covered in the '64 - '72 restoration guide. It covers which strips are for what motor/rear combo's for each year. It gives all the details for each year, length and dimensions of the drive shaft too, with pictures. 

Pick the book up, it has a lot of details for Concourse restorations.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Joe'sToy said:


> The strips are covered in the '64 - '72 restoration guide. It covers which strips are for what motor/rear combo's for each year. It gives all the details for each year, length and dimensions of the drive shaft too, with pictures.
> 
> Pick the book up, it has a lot of details for Concourse restorations.


Joe's correct. 
You can also find the stripe information in the factory Service Manual. It is in the propeller shaft section.


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

*Propshaft*



jmt455 said:


> Joe's correct.
> You can also find the stripe information in the factory Service Manual. It is in the propeller shaft section.


I have a 64-72 resto guide from Paul Zazarine & Chuck Roberts 1985 edition that I've had for years and knowwhere can I find pictures or info on propeller shaft stripes. The same goes for my service manual for 1965.section 4A-1 covers propeller shafts and only covers service to u-joints,nothing about paint stripes. I've been trhrough this manual cover to cover for 15 years now and unless I'm missing something it ain't in there. The only thing that comes close are the colored transmission/speedometer gears covered in several charts. I imagine this info may be covered in a later edition and another year service manual.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gran Turismo said:


> Anybody know the details on the factory stripes on the diff end of propshaft' Are the colours red / black ' why are they there ' ratios ??
> My prop has been refurb over the years painted' new c clips etc.. so no stripe markings there now. Would like to reinstate them. IMO this kind of detail on a numbers / rare car is what makes so right compared with others. Or is there no stripes on the propshaft from factory?? Info?? :cheers


Gran Turismo: 
The stripes were used as simple visual aids in the assembly plant. The various colors identified the correct prop shaft for the engine/trans/chassis combination.

What are your vehicle details? (Year, engine, trans, rear axle)
I have stripe color info for a couple of years; might be able to help.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Also found this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/stripes-driveshaft-27294/


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

2 years later...:lol: The combo is tri pwr / 4 speed / posi.Is that a red and white stripe? and location of stripes? I will paint prop accordingly. Thanks for info.


----------

